# 5.5 gallon tank possibilities



## Kimi (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, i recently got a 5.5 gallon tank, and am hoping to get a betta once it's cycled.
Is there any other fish i could add with him/her?
Or, if i don't get a betta what else could live happily in there with a few friends?


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

If you didnt have a betta you could get 2 guppies and a few neon tetras , like 4 of them


----------



## Kimi (Jul 27, 2009)

Would an angel fish and like 2 cories be ok?
Or how many guppies would be ok in there?


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say the least amount an angelfish needs is a 20 gallon tank. It will definatly not be happy in a 5.5 gallon.

My advice, get a betta and two cories. I've had a set up like that and everything went fine.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

An Angel would definitely _not_ fit into a 5.5 gallon, I'd actually say 30-40 gallon minimum for an Angel. 

And while you *could* get a couple cories, they really do prefer an do better in shoals of 6+ which you most certainly won't be able to do in a 5.5. With such a small tank, you really couldn't put anything else with the Betta....unless you wanted to try for a couple shrimp, but there is a chance the Betta will make a snack out of them.


----------



## Kimi (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, i think ill go for a betta and 2 cories. Thanks

I also have a 54L tank in the garage i'm thinking of setting up later for the lounge, would a group of say 7-8 male guppies be ok in there?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

54 L.....thats a little over 10 US gallons, right? I'd say 6-7 just male guppies would work ;-)


----------

